# Abilify (medication) helps IMMENSELY



## Hue_Hefner

I know many people on this forum are against meds, as was i when i first got DP/DR. I've had DP for about a year now from a weed induced panic attack. Anyways, Abilify is an atypical antipsychotic. Don't let that name scare you, it's used to treat depression and various disorders, all it does is rebalance the chemicals in your brain like how anti depressants do. No joke, within 3 days on Abilify and Prozac, i felt less DPd/DRd and depressed. After about a week or two, i felt 80% better. It's honestly like a magic pill (for some). But generally, low dose antipsychotics work wonders for DPd people. If you decide to try it, find an anti depressant as well to take it with because antidepressants boost the effects of Abilify. Abilify is the best anti-psychotic out of all of them in my opinion, it doesn't make you sleep your life away like Zyprexa. PLEASE GIVE IT A TRY. Keep your head up!


----------



## Alex617

Great to hear that it's helping you! I've had a good feeling about this drug for this type of condition, however never tried it myself. I might consider it one day as an adjustment therapy for my depression, but I hear it can have mixed results.


----------



## Mydp

This combo of an anti-psychotic with a SSRI, has worked miracles for many of us. I take a different anti-psychotic (abilify is too stimulating for me, but worked well for others I know) and AD (I take zoloft, again, prozac is on the stimulant side for me), but it's what pulled me out of the hell that is DP/DR. This just goes to show that just because one med doesn't work for one person doesn't mean none of them will and not to give up hope! So glad you are feeling better and having success with your medication.


----------



## meekah

abilify is working for me in combination with zoloft although i think prozac would work more for me as zoloft doens't do much....abilify definitely helps though


----------



## eddy1886

Another plus for Anti psychotic / SSRI combo....

It actually does work for alot of people.....

I really think more people need to start trying it...........


----------



## luctor et emergo

Abilify + Prozac did nothing positive for me.

Abilify made me dizzy, didn't give me a boost at <5mg and made me extremely tired at 10mg.

Prozac did something to alleviate my anxiety.


----------



## thy

Hue_Hefner said:


> It's honestly like a magic pill (for some).


the crucial small print! but awesome this has helped you so much.


----------



## Mydp

luctor et emergo said:


> Abilify + Prozac did nothing positive for me.
> 
> Abilify made me dizzy, didn't give me a boost at <5mg and made me extremely tired at 10mg.
> Prozac did something to alleviate my anxiety.


Don't let that make you give up hope. I can't take those two either. Not together and not separate, but I had success with a different combo from the same families. It's all about finding what works for you.


----------



## luctor et emergo

I've tried 20+ medications, giving up is not in my dictionary.

Now I'm trying Lexapro 30mg. Will add an AAP later this year.

Great that you have had success.


----------



## TDX

> In fact, I'm about to drop a complete proposal for a significant forum reshuffle that I've thought long and hard about.


No problem, unless threads get lost in the process. This happened in other forums, when they changed things.


----------



## AMUNT

For people who dont have existential thoughts and have the more Visual disconnection, visual floaters and brainfog stuff.. Is this something you guys recomend?


----------



## Mydp

AMUNT said:


> For people who dont have existential thoughts and have the more Visual disconnection, visual floaters and brainfog stuff.. Is this something you guys recomend?


I didn't have existential thoughts, but I had horrible eye floaters and blank mind (along with other symptoms ). I take an AAP (same class of medications the original poster mentioned) and it worked wonders for me. But as with all things DP/DR, it maybe different for you.


----------



## dppara

I got afraid of AAPs coz seroquel sent me to DP hell for hours, every time I took it and could not fall asleep. Is abilify any different?


----------



## TDX

> Is abilify any different?


It's different in the sense that it does activate D2-receptors to a certain degree, instead of only blocking them.


----------



## JuniperFlame

This is so interesting - I've heard that antipsychotics can make DP/DR worse for some people. So strange how different our brains are.


----------



## eddy1886

JuniperFlame said:


> This is so interesting - I've heard that antipsychotics can make DP/DR worse for some people. So strange how different our brains are.


Certain ones have adverse affects whilst others have positive effects...

The ones I know for a fact help with DP are Seroquel and Sulpiride...These are definitely worth trying if all else fails...

Zyprexa seems to be the big one for making people worse...Its best avoided in my opinion...

Lowest doses of these antipsychotics are whats recommended for anxiety related issues...Too high a dose can just turn you into a zombie with Atypicals...


----------



## nabber

I started 2mg Abilify three weeks ago, I feel so much more motivated to do things. It's pretty great so far, but I'm still in the early stages. I'll update again in a few weeks if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alterbridger

nabber said:


> I started 2mg Abilify three weeks ago, I feel so much more motivated to do things. It's pretty great so far, but I'm still in the early stages. I'll update again in a few weeks if anyone is interested.


I'm curious about what happened to you? Are you free from this bullshit? It sucks when people find something that works and just disappear. I swear on the life of my dad that when I find my way out of this, I will spend as much time as needed to tell people what helped me.


----------



## Glidarn

Hue_Hefner said:


> I know many people on this forum are against meds, as was i when i first got DP/DR. I've had DP for about a year now from a weed induced panic attack. Anyways, Abilify is an atypical antipsychotic. Don't let that name scare you, it's used to treat depression and various disorders, all it does is rebalance the chemicals in your brain like how anti depressants do. No joke, within 3 days on Abilify and Prozac, i felt less DPd/DRd and depressed. After about a week or two, i felt 80% better. It's honestly like a magic pill (for some). But generally, low dose antipsychotics work wonders for DPd people. If you decide to try it, find an anti depressant as well to take it with because antidepressants boost the effects of Abilify. Abilify is the best anti-psychotic out of all of them in my opinion, it doesn't make you sleep your life away like Zyprexa. PLEASE GIVE IT A TRY. Keep your head up!


Hi. What exactly do you mean with feeling 80% better? How were u before meds, no emotions what so ever? Were all ur senses reduced to like 80%, blank mind etc etc. If you actually had no emotions at all before and started feeling things again by taking this med pls tell me!


----------



## Jigoku

I have an appointment with my psychiatrist tomorrow and I will definitely ask about abilify.

Got abilify 1mg, 2mg after 1 week. Took my first dose already and I'll see what happens.

It's been 1 hour and I feel a bit restless, more energetic.

Now I feel tired, nauseous and I can't stop yawning. Guess I just gotta get through the side effects.

This isn't doing much although it's only been 3 days. I feel like I should've asked for adderall instead. Guess i gotta wait til next month when I see him again.

edit: hmm I'm starting to think this might actually get me out of dpdr.. I'm going to try combining it with CBD oil

CBD + abilify and I can feel like I'm slowly getting out. Real life is gonna be scary..

On 2mg now and this is not doing anything for me anymore.

EDIT: i think abilify by itself does nothing, atleast for me. It's almost been 2 weeks now. Think I'll ask for adderall next time. I'll still continue taking it for the full 4 weeks though.


----------

